# Thermal Compound Review Roundup



## Sasqui (Jan 26, 2012)

Thoughts about these guys?

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-September-2011/1377/5







Funny, they tested toothpaste (it actually did OK) and chocolate!  

I was surprised that Arctic Silver 5 was in the top 3...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

They tested chocolate before Ic Diamond 7?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2012)

Its about right. Basically there is little difference in compounds. Just dont use Chocolate, nothing or stupid shit and you will be ok


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 26, 2012)

Beat you to it over here 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158846


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a much better and believable roundup here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?268741-Skinnee-Labs-The-TIM-Thread...


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 27, 2012)

No Coollaboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra ?!


----------



## natr0n (Jan 30, 2012)

arctic alumina is my fav, quick curing too.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Why are you linking to the Sept. 2011 roundup and not the Jan. 2012 roundup?

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-January-2012/1468


----------



## claylomax (Jan 30, 2012)

Hardware Secrets does very good PSU reviews. They do these thermal compound rounds every month or so I believe, check out for the other materials they use sometimes: toothpaste, lipstick, etc ...


----------



## bmaverick (Jan 31, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> This is a much better and believable roundup here:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?268741-Skinnee-Labs-The-TIM-Thread...



Indeed this link shows more valued information.  The contact pressure to temperature alone shows how well these pastes work.  Fining a paste that works well under poor pressure (hold-down hardware) and then better at clamp down pressure is ideal.  In other words, if your CPU, GPUs and NB blocks have different clamping loads, a thermal paste that can cover all of those loads would save the user on costs and applications.


----------

